# HDMI Problems



## lawrence.cook (Jun 19, 2008)

This is a weird one..

I have an Infocus X9 projector. 
I have a samsung V+ box, which I use over HDMI.
I also use my desktop PC with HDMI.
And occasionally I use my mates PS3.

All of this worked fine for ages.

All of a sudden, my PC stopped displaying anything. Because the projector had just been displaying the V+ signal, I immediately assumed it was the PC, and proceeded to take it apart to swap graphics cards etc etc. Eventually I find out that the PC is fine, as it works over VGA etc. (through the same DVI port on the graphics card.) The integrated HDMI gfx port on the motherboard, doesn't work either (well it does, just not with my projector)

I then had my mate bring round his PS3, not even to test it, but I assumed for whatever reason it was just my PC still being awkward. 

But the PS3 doesn't work either. It used to. So I thought OK even though the virgin box still works, lets try another cable.

I tried two other (working) cables, and neither made a difference.

The virgin box still works to this day, but I can't get the PS3, or PC to work with the projector.

How is this possible? Should I go to Infocus? Is it even the projector?

Please help..


----------



## lawrence.cook (Jun 19, 2008)

come on guys, i swear everytime i've ever posted here with a problem there's been plenty of views but not one suggestion lol
surely someone has the teeniest idea?


----------

